# 50m Hook Up Lead Anyone ?



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 

I'm having trouble trying to source a 50 metre hook up cable for home use. Plenty of 25's about but the 50's seem to be a bit elusive. I don't want to join two 25's together. any ideas ?

I would like to find somewhere to cut it straight off the reel and make my own if I cant get one off the peg so to speak. Thanks all.

Steve


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi
is this the sort of thing.

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/CA2dot5ART3B.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Steve,

I've never seen a made up 50 mts lead so I think you will have to make your own up.Won't be cheap though,I reckon 50mts of 2.5mm double insulated cable will be £40-£50.

Another consideration is to straighten the cable out when in use,a cable that length could overheat if left coiled up.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is this suitable ?:

http://www.ciao.co.uk/sr/q-camping+power+leads

G


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Try Item number: 280548356887 fleabay


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I stand corrected Grizzly,never thought of flea bay.

Wasn't too far off with the price though :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sounds like trip to your local C.E.F (city electrical factors) branches in most towns.

They will have miles of cable to suite and will cut to what ever length you require..

And of course will stock the plugs and sockets to complete the project..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Chigman said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm having trouble trying to source a 50 metre hook up cable for home use. Plenty of 25's about but the 50's seem to be a bit elusive. I don't want to join two 25's together. any ideas ?
> 
> ...


At home you say? if it's just for a little heat and charger you could use 1.5mm, much lighter. I'd put a 10amp fuse in the plug as well.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for all your suggestions and links  but I think I will try Ray's advice and try my local city electrical factors who, I had previously never heard of to be honest. There's a branch about 5 miles away so will try there first. Failing that, the eBay links looks useful. Thanks to all again. 8) 

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would second the suggestion to go for 1.5mm cable which is rated at 16A - the same as blue plugs/sockets.

50mm of 2.5mm will be very heavy and cumbersome.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Watch for the Volt drop on cable that length.
1000Watt 1.5mm cable = 2.7% drop
2000Watt 2.5mm cable = 3.4% drop
3000Watt 4.0mm cable = 3.1% drop
These are approx with cable unreeled and touching floor.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cable*

Steve

Been there and done that - I made my own. I found it was convenient on overseas sites, but blooming heavy to coil and uncoil, clumbersome to store and a nuisance overall. I ended up cutting in in half and flogging it!

If I need to join, I have a 25m cable and a 15m cable. I make sure the joining is protected from the elements by putting the join on top of a brick with an upturned bucket over the top. (The brick keeps the join from the damp ground, the bucket keeps the rain off.)

My advice is to think carefully - it is so bulky, but can be stored on a reel.

Russell


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If you are concerned about the weatherproof-ness (if there is such a word) of joining two 25 metre lengths together, look at ebay item 330500055504. It just might be a cheaper option if you can get a 25mtr lead cheaply off ebay.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chigman,

try here

http://www.palmer-riley.co.uk/camping-85-c.asp


----------



## Autocamp (Oct 25, 2010)

Wowo, so long that due to voltage drop you'll probably have 12v at the end, lol


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I had the following made up:










Upto 50m of Blue Arctic Cable (stays soft in upto -20 conditions)
Metal Framed Wind up Drum
16A Socket Mounted on the Reel 
Fly lead with 1 or 2m of cable to connect the reel to the van.

I paid about £50 for mine about two years ago.

I posted this on another thread and a couple of members PM'd me on how to order one (they are custom made so you can request any length / socket configuration).

Anything upto 50m is fine - we find it very hardy on some aires.

Adam


----------



## Autocamp (Oct 25, 2010)

That arctic cable is excellent, when I wired hookup into my van that's what i used, good stuff


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Legislation limits the sale of hookup leads over 25M.
(Electrical regs V18 somewhere)

You can always join two together! but keep the mid junction dry.

C.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Probably because it's too easy to not completely uncoil the cable. Legislation for idiots


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Right-explanation time.  My garage is detached from the house, and indeed it is 40 or so metres away. I usually in times of harsh weather bring the van down in front of the house so I can get heat to it via an oil filled rad. The trouble is, it's a flipping nuisance to do this every time especially because I have to take off the silver screen then do a three point turn in it ( 29ft ) and then put it away again when the weather breaks, plus it's really tight getting back in to where I park it, that in turn brings on the infamous fiat judder every time I do it. :evil: Also it leaves my neighbor very little space to get their car into, and to be honest, they terrify me, because they are really bad drivers and it's only a matter of time before they clonk me van one. 8O 

So onto the lead. The lead needs to be 50 m with no connection because I want to run it from the house, then down the road gutter and on up to my garage and plug in. If there was a join, my neighbors cars would soon see it reduced to pieces in no time. It will only be used for the harshest weather and then only over night and to be taken out the next morning.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Steve.
Working on film location sets year ago I ended up with several 50m leads all made up to accommodate the power supplies and multiple adaptors for the vans.

I'm not sure of the name of the cable but it's about as thick as you could possibly get into a blue 16a caravan plug and socket. It had to stand the film vehicles driving over it again and again.

In saying this it looks like you might be well advised to either make up yourself or get a competent electrician to make you a purpose made extension lead.
This can then have the correct plug and socket ends to reduce any more junctions and connections than necessary.

Ray.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Wilkinson's also sell cable off the reel; not sure of price per m though.
-H


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I assume this is so you can get from a convenient supply to your motorhome. If so why not put a in a proper 16amp supply like you find on a camp site. If you dig the trench yourself it will keep the cost down considerably.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

andyman said:


> I assume this is so you can get from a convenient supply to your motorhome. If so why not put a in a proper 16amp supply like you find on a camp site. If you dig the trench yourself it will keep the cost down considerably.


Ha Ha- I dont think the council will too pleased with me digging up their paths and roads. 8O :lol:

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Probably because it's too easy to not completely uncoil the cable. Legislation for idiots


No its volt drop.

As long as you do the volt drop calculations any length of cable is allowed.

The wiring regulations are not generally prescriptive more like guidelines. Of course if you ignore the guidelines you have to do the sums.

I agree though the temptation not to uncoil is greater the longer the cable.

BTW its nothing to do with inductive effects (as often repeated on MHF) its purely heat build up as some coils are buried beneath others. Derate the carrying capacity of cables by at least 50% if NOT uncoiled.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Quite right sallytraffic, another couple of observations on comments so far, "commando" (common trade name for the plugs and sockets used) have no provision for fuses, it's the supply they plug into that needs to be "fuse" protected. Be careful of the "artic" cable agreed it is very flexible but it is also quite fragile the covering is easily damaged, you can actually cut through it with a thumb nail if you try.


----------



## davss (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm also after a cable and could only find 50m long in Poland and not UK. They're in black colour and that's why it could be a problem as read some camp sites require vivid colour such as orange, blue or yellow?

https://allegro.pl/oferta/przedluzacz-przyczepa-kempingowa-kamper-50m-3x2-5-8244650935
https://allegro.pl/oferta/przedluzacz-przyczepy-kempingowej-kamper-50m-3x2-5-8239781015

I can't believe there is no such options in the UK.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still have mine here in Normandy and no longer have a camper so don't need them. In fact have a multitude of different lengths.

Ray.


----------

